# Ok, Ok It's A Baseball Bat But I'd Like To See...



## MA-Caver (Jun 18, 2009)

Josh Womack's crazy bat skills during training camp are impressive... got me thinking maybe it's possible to do this with a (real) sword... since he's catching it by the handle each and every time... what do you all think... How about you Sukerkin? Wanna give it a bash? :uhyeah: 

[yt]YngyMco72QA[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan (Jun 19, 2009)

Thats cool!

No thanks, I wouldnt try it with my iaito, bokken or shinken.

I think the aerodynamics simply makes it damn near impossible with a sword. Even a nicely balanced sword wants to drop, edge first onto the target.

Maybe a Roman Gladius would have a closer balance? Or a similar western sword?


----------



## arnisador (Jun 19, 2009)

Weird!


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 19, 2009)

pretty cool


----------



## LuckyKBoxer (Jun 19, 2009)

That is pretty cool...
I wonder if this would be possible with anything that is not balanced to one end like the bat is..
I bet you could do this with an axe, or a hammer though.... I don't think I would even want to try it with a bat though


----------



## futabachan (Jun 19, 2009)

Some XMA type is bound to try this eventually.  Do the XMA'ers use sharp swords?


----------



## CuongNhuka (Jun 19, 2009)

futabachan said:


> Some XMA type is bound to try this eventually. Do the XMA'ers use sharp swords?


 
I know a few that use aluminum bo staffs. I really doubt they use sharp swords for anything other then cutting demos.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 20, 2009)

you know, my jujitsu & judo instructor doesn't like to be called master.  he says everyone is a master of something.  this vid supports that.  

jf


----------



## howard (Jun 20, 2009)

A nice parlor trick that has absolutely nothing to do with any kind of serious swordsmanship.

XMA sword arts is an oxymoron.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 22, 2009)

That's great! A nice trick to attract chicks or maybe scare them away??


----------

